# Show off your sun corals!



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Just cause it's fun to share photos.
Here is a corner of my temporary tank.
My orange sun corals spawned a couple years ago and they grow everywhere now.
Can't get the black or brown or green ones to spawn, but the yellow and orange ones are now making their own little colonies.










My green sun corals took a beating in the move. The black ones in front are a rescue project. They will be ok and are starting to come around.










Fat head dendros, balanos, etc etc.

The two colonies down in front both had some tissue recession between the heads, which isn't good, but they are coming around. I find that sun corals are slow to adapt, and that it's good to try and pick up colonies that haven't been in the store too long.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

One day I will have to try and NPS tank. Right now I only have one reef and I'm unwilling to say goodbye to some other corals but even your temp tank is very inspiring. Once you get them spawned and growing out along the rock it looks so much better than sticking a colony under a shadow in a mixed reef tank.

Is that an orange rhyzo in the top left of the last picture? And beside it is that a white dendro? Maybe it's just the white balance but that looks like a unique piece as well.

I used to have a beautiful black sun coral colony. Stayed open 90% of the time but it's 99% dead after my move.

Still got these guys, sorry not sun corals but fit the theme :


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a monomyces in the photo middle right, (looks like a rhizo but smaller) 2 Australian balanos, one pink and one orange, (those are the ones in the photo on the left that are growing babies) a rhizo (not in the photo) as well as the fat head dendro colony in the photo at the top and all the sun corals which include the orange, yellow, green, brown, black, black with green and these two really odd colonies, one white flesh with yellow polyps (not receding) and a dark pink with yellow polyps which is pretty small right now and struggled with the move.

Teemee has a crazy nps tank with some pretty cool corals.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Would like to add more different coloured/strain of Rhyzos ... hard to locate them nowadays. Lost all mine on that fine week long ice storm disaster ...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

My rhizo.
You need to keep an eye open and also feelers out for rhizos. They don't get posted or announced often. Plus monomyces look a lot like rhizos and make a good alternate.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's my Walking Dendro getting cozy with my Monomyces:










How do walking dendros multiply? Do they split? Mine's been getting pretty wide lately so I wasn't sure. the worms inside the dendros... how do they multiply? Which comes first, a second worm or a second walking dendro? are worms born inside the dendro?

I'll try to get a pic of the black / green sun corals I got at the frag show, soon


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Crayon said:


> You need to keep an eye open and also feelers out for rhizos.


I'm sure most of us know the reason for this.

That being said a few years ago they were a lot more "common" and expensive.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Always understood sun corals to be almost impossible to get to open!
Looking at the first picture, obviously I was fed bad information!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This was my tank before the move. Every night all the sun corals would open like this. They just need lots of food.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone selling or willing to sell their Rhizos?


----------

